# ENDED - Wnner announced - Official BYH caption Contest #2 - 29 July 2014 - Pic by Pioneer Chicken



## Sumi

*Winner Announced here*​_*
Here's the deal. *We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions Thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive this special "Caption contest winner" medal. The winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 1 month._
_




_​_After 1 month this medal will be moved to the next caption contest winner's account, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*
_


_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:



 
*
If you want to submit your own picture to be considered for a future caption contest, visit this thread.*_


----------



## goats&moregoats

Peek-A-Boo!


----------



## Queen Mum

Where's the beefcake?


----------



## goatgurl

oh Martha, look  what the neighbors are doing now!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Is the vet gone yet?


----------



## Cattledrawer

"The lady that feeds us isn't out yet-- she's late by exactly 1 minute! This could be catastrophic! It's time to see what's up..."


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

What fun to see one of my photos in the Caption Contest! Thanks y'all!  And, please keep the captions coming; they're great!


----------



## Kimberly J. Mayo

You're gonna castrate WHO?


----------



## Support

Great job on the caption guys! Come on and tell your friends about this so that they won't have to miss out on the fun!


----------



## Sweetened

Allo! 'Oo eez it!


----------



## happy acres

I know that vet can't see me here! But I better peek just to make sure she's gone!


----------



## Miohippus

I just love hide and seek!  i have the best hiding place ever, they will never find me here.


----------



## nanne16

You say you "heard it"....well I " saw it!"


----------



## Sumi

goatgurl said:


> oh Martha, look  what the neighbors are doing now!


Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @goatgurl


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## nanne16

Way to go goatgurl...congratulations!


----------



## goatgurl

thanks


----------

